# 12 week scan



## Lumpee (Jan 1, 2007)

Hello Everyone 

I have my 12 week scan the other day and it was great!
On my paperwork the midwife who did the scan didnt go 
over anything but when i got home it said on the report
that BPD = 19mm 12 weeks 1 day

Does that mean that my baby is 19mm cos in the book it says
about that times it should be 7.5 cm. 
I'm really worried that my baby is too small and they havent said 
anything to me


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

The bpd refers to the width of the head, so don't worry,

emilycaitlin xx


----------

